# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Record de España?

## Panete

Alguna vez el nivel global de los embalses de esta, nuestra querida España, han estado por encima del 77%? Hasta donde llegaremos en la primavera?

Dios mio!!! tengo ganas de convertirme en PEZ!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

A mi lo que me da envidia es que almacenando 2757 Hm3 en una semana en toda España, las dos cuencas más pobres, hidráhulicamente hablando, sólo hayan recogido 153 Hm3 un irrisorio 5,54 %. Casi lo mismo que ha embalsado el Gabriel y Galán él solito.
De todas formas debemos de estar de enhorabuena ya que realmente nunca, desde que yo tengo conocimiento se había llegado a estos niveles de embalse.
A ver si este año, los embalses plurianuales hacen su función y los responsables de la gestión del agua trabajan para el bien común con sentido común.
Lo dicho alegria por los niveles y preocupación por los desembalses

----------

